# The Perfect Dog



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey all, I tried to search but I have limited patience for having to reword things a dozen times to try and find out if something has been posted before.

I am just curious as to what your personal definitions are of "the perfect dog."

NO specific examples unless you owned and trained the dog.

What do you consider to be the perfect dog, and why? What temperament traits and drives combine to create perfection for you as a handler/trainer and for your chosen sport?

I want to see just how different working dog people are in terms of preferences for dogs in sport work. I want to know WHY you prefer the dog you describe - is it the sport? is it the methods you use? 

How did you develope your "taste" in dogs? Did you see a dog that you thought was great and decide that is what you wanted, or has it been learning from dogs that had traits/drives etc that you didn't like?


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

No such thing as "the perfect dog" and if there was then where is the fun in training, I think it would be quite boring.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

This is gonna be a tough one, I don't think anyone agrees on the meaning of "drive" much less the rest of the esoteric terminology. I could describe a dog, some one else will read that description, and come away with a completely different perception of what I like about a dog's character/temperament/drives.

I like many of the different things I see in my dogs, but not any one of the dogs is completely without a flaw...

The perfect dog? I will let you know when I find it. :lol:


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

My Marek.......good dog in anything you asked of him


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ditto on my Thunder. Haven't yet found anything he's not tried when asked.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

That is why I asked for a description of the dog, Anna  

Denise, a dog that is perfect (in your opinion) for the task(s) you have set for yourself and the dog should still be fun to train. I am confused about why the "perfect" dog for your needs/wants would be boring? If you desire a challenge then the perfect dog may be one that has something that needs to be worked on. A dog that has the drives and traits you want should be a blast to train.

I was not asking what "THE" perfect dog is, only what each person's idea of the perfect dog is. 

My idea of the perfect dog is one that has good prey drive - a strong desire to chase/catch without being frantic or hectic I do not like the barking, whining, yapping, jumping crazy spastic behavior I see. I like a dog that is intense in its focus on the item/decoy but does not react frantically to movement or aggitation. Strong food drive to easily motivate the dog in the learning phase. A dog with defense drive that is neither too low a threshold/too sharp nor too high - either the dog sees a threat everywhere or dog doesn't recognize a threat unless it gets charged and wacked over the head by a screaming lunatic. . I prefer a dog that thinks about what it sees before reacting. 

I don't mind territorial behavior as long as it is not extreme, I don't like sharp dog. More aloof than social - readily accepts the presence and attention/affection of strangers without fear or aggression, but does not actively seek out the attention/affection of everyone on the planet. 

I prefer a dog that is a little handler sensitive but not soft to correction in a general sense. A dog that while in drive does not require a baseball bat to the head in order to feel a correction, but that does not shut down if given a hard correction. I love a dog that loves to fight for its prey item and is possessive of objects it has, but not so over the top that it is a real fight for me to get an object from the dog. Or rather to get the dog away from the object.

I like a "goofy" dog. A dog that has a clownish personality. An intelligent dog that is also biddable. No dog aggression but a degree of dominance is not an issue.

My idea of the perfect dog is based on experience with many different types of dogs and is kind of an "in general" preference though I love Mondio. I don't have enough(hah any) experience in Mondio to say whether this idea of the perfect dog is the most suited to Mondio, but right now I can't see it changing much.

I realize that a lot of people are not fortunate enough to have had or have their idea of the perfect dog, but I am still curious to see what they think the perfect dog would be like, and why.

I also realize that a lot of people probably haven't actually sat down and thought of what combination of drives and traits would be perfect for them and their needs. But perhaps actually writing it down would help you find it.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jennifer M wrote:

*I also realize that a lot of people probably haven't actually sat down and thought of what combination of drives and traits would be perfect for them and their needs. But perhaps actually writing it down would help you find it. *

Seriously? I spend an obsessive compulsive amount of time thinking about this!

I love seeing posts by guys like Bob and Gary about their "perfect dogs". Gives me hope. I may be the never satisfied type...or maybe I just need a pointy eared non shitter..only time will tell:lol:

My perfect dog (never had it yet):

Bite and tug driven. This is our reward for searching. Prefer the fun of the game to be the interaction/fight with a person, not just simple posession.

Retrievaholic.

Toy and food driven

Smart enough to be easily trainable, dumb enough to look for a toy without thinking too much for hrs on end!

Enough independence to search well away from me for extended periods, a focused and driven worker.

Enough dependence on me to make training obedience fun.

Small, agile..under 60 lbs.

Hard enough to be resiliant. Don't want one bad/painful experience to be remembered forever. NOT touch sensitive. Dog will work in uncomfortable conditions and injuries are inevitable.

Want the dog to be stable and non skittish, even when NOT in drive. Great if the dog can run over slick floors for a bite, or charge a decoy with gun fire going off, but it better not be freaked out by noises and weird crap when NOT in drive. It will be in a small box by itself with bombs going off around it often. It will have to be able work for long periods with heavy distractions... 

Aloof is fine, NO SHYNESS, no aggression to friendly strangers. It should enjoy contact and petting from me and tolerate it from all others.

Non dog agressive. Don't care if it likes them, but should not find them threatening if one occasionally gets in its space. Don't expect it to share toys, food and whatnot.

No kennel agression, I will work to ensure from a young age that others can remove dog from kennel/truck whatever for me...needed for fast response to callouts at work.

A dog that occasionally wags its tail, and has a gerneral happy outlook on life would be nice...that said I am not really into complete goofballs. 

A dog that properly excersised and stimulated, can settle in a kennel or crate without being stupid or destructive. 

Of course a lot of the above has to do with training too....I could go on and on but that is probably enough.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you Jennifer for humoring my thread! You brought up a few things I Forgot to mention! Retrieve drive, for me, is not terribly important. It's nice if a dog wants to bring something to me, but I prefer a little more of a possessive attitude than a giving attitude, lol. My current pup fits that for sure and I was having a time of retrieve training but I've got it figured now (thanks to being TOLD LOL)

I like a highly energetic dog, the more energy the better IMO. And with that said I don't like huge dogs. I used to, I have had dogs close to 200 pounds but speed, agility, and longevity are generally lacking in dogs too much over 100 pounds. I like a dog in the 70-90 pound range, more tall then wide, more lean than stocky.

Hunt drive is important for me, and I define hunt drive as a dogs willingness (and ability) to use its nose and other senses in pursuit of a desired or trained item. A dog that will search but not become obsessed and can "let it go" if something isn't found and encouraged to discontinue the search. I don't do any type of scent work (yet, I am interested by it) so a moderate level of "nose" is acceptable. I also will not be sending a dog to find someone that isn't in a suit or on a training/trial field. I hope that makes some sort of sense O_O

Ah, and other things I am sure I will come up with as I think on it more....


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I think you'll find a lot more of our ideals being in common with each other, rather than different. There's always the occasional person that wants what's sort of on the fringe of common taste.

Personally, I like what each of you have described, the only difference being I don't care too much for goofy/clownish. I could probably go into detail about some of the things I strongly dislike, as well.

Enough drive to do the work, without being a constant spaz, though easy to motivate to an intense level. Confident enough to engage a convincing threat, tackle imposing obstacles, be at ease in unfamiliar surroundings. Not too independant as to depart from a natural willingness toward the handler.

Strong enough for real work, assertive drive to excel in sport, socially stable enough to become an integral member of the family and home environment.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

When I first joined this forum I posted about what I was looking for in my ideal dog. This is what I wrote two years ago

_What I want. The basics - Stable, physically correct and healthy and a nice looking dog.

Like Ronan, social - not golden retriever friendly, but tolerant of people, at least. The kind of dog I can take through city streets and be comfortable about it and that the dog is not stressed.

I don't think I have the experience for a handler hard dog. I'm not a heavy handed trainer, so I like a sensitive dog. While I'm not above a good swift 'smarten up' from time to time, I prefer a motivational style of training. I'm also new to the sport so a dog that can be forgiving would be nice.

I want to compete in Schutzhund. I want to do well. I want a dog that has what it takes and is fun to be with and that can go places with me - not just live in a dog run and only come out to train or compete.

I adore my Malinois. He is the coolest dog ever. Also the most work. I've owned lots of dogs, mostly pet dogs and never thought about selecting a dog for a sport. I'd like to get another Mal, or because I really really want a brindle dog, a Dutch Shepherd. I know GSD's are the first choice for schutzhund (at least for the people I train with), but something about them skinny, pointy Belgian dogs really appeals to me.

I'd prefer a female. No good reason, just want a girly dog.
_

There's not much I would add to that. 

I broke down and got a puppy from Mike Suttle. It would be too much to think that she will become the 'perfect' dog, but I am optimistic that she will be, in many ways, my ideal dog.


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I think you'll find a lot more of our ideals being in common with each other, rather than different. There's always the occasional person that wants what's sort of on the fringe of common taste.
> 
> Personally, I like what each of you have described, the only difference being I don't care too much for goofy/clownish. I could probably go into detail about some of the things I strongly dislike, as well.
> 
> ...


NOW this guy hit it on the head..... to me this is the perfect dog...I think i am lucky enough to having one. REx now 11 mnths fits this to a tee... dutch shepherd wouldn't own any thing else!!!!!!!!!

as for the lady who broke down and bought a dog from logan haus, i am sure it is the perfect dog, the rest is up to you how you bring it up..because i know the genetics and imprinting and passion put into mikes puppies are truly second to none...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

The perfect dog:

Never drinks out of the loo
digs up the Spring bulbs in the garden
steals my Kirsch Batons
sleeps in my bed
chews up my shoes, wherever I kick them off
pees on the Peonies
never kisses me when having licked you-know-what
mutilates my current novel
never wakes me before dawn
f…ks me up at a trial
AND
doubts my undying love for him


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Just look at my Signature


----------

